# scorpions



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just noticed that my scorpion makes a hissing noise when it sems pissed

i was cleaning out the cage and she started making this little faint hissing sound

is it bad or something wrong?

anyone elses scorpion do this?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

some scopions hiss when they are pissed off just like some spiders its just thier way of making a warning sound.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I did think that before but i had never heard anything about it before, so i just put it down to it rustling the substrate. Now someone else has heard it, i dont feel so stupid!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sweet Lu I would watch out because my scorpions used to do that when I was near them when they dind't want me to be. I found out that-that noise means get away or get stung and he tried to sting me but I got out of the way.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

Where do you get scorpions, and what types are the best for pets?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WarMachine said:


> Where do you get scorpions, and what types are the best for pets?


 Most pet shops that sell reptiles will carry scorpions. If all else fails, look around online. I recommend the InsectHobbyist classifieds and krazy8sinvertebrates.

Emperors (_Pandinus imperator_) are hardy, cheap, common, interesting, mild-tempered, and have a relatively mild venom (still, don't do anything stupid). Stay far, far away from the fat-tails and deathstalkers.

-PK


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I use to have fat-tails and deathstalkers and its not that hard to manage them. But keep in mind they are extremely venemous.


----------

